# Not Sure What This Plant Is ?



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I was wondering if someone can help me identify this plant my girlfriend bought it 
for me she had no idea what it was so I planted it anyway lol

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd395/jaysparticus/Jaysb-day2011078.jpg


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Mmmm not entirely sure, but it looks an awful lot like a Wisteria(_Hygrophila difformis_)


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hygrophila difformis


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Common name water sprite


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually water sprite is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hygrophila difformis is a stem plant, as seen in the op's pic. Water sprite is not.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well then there twins cause it looks just like water sprite.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

its Water Wisteria...i use to have some


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

PMed ya


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Water Wisteria. I got lots lol


----------

